# $300+ later and....



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

*Lopsided weight loss?*

Hey all. As you know, the budgies are on a diet and I believe have already lost a bit of weight! I am still trying to find a good weigh scale, kitchen shops are hard to find here :-/
That being said, I've noticed Lemon's chest is now... lopsided. I'm wondering if this is common or I'm needing to go to the avian vet asap in case it's a lump instead. Though honestly I will probably take her anyway as I firmly believe in better safe than sorry, but still. I'm going to try and take a picture for y'all, but she's my nervous budgie and I can't just pick her up without upsetting her greatly. Her behaviour is normal, her poops are perfect. She's eating, drinking, etc. Just lopsided.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Sending comforting prayers for her.I hope she'll be alright.Blessings.hopefully someone can help you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Moira,

A picture would definitely be helpful but weight loss should not be lopsided.

I do think having Lemon checked by your Avian Vet would be advisable under the circumstance.
Please let us know how Lemon is doing after her check up.

You can get digital kitchen scales through Amazon.
https://www.amazon.ca/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ital+kitchen+scale&sprefix=digital+ki,aps,138*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Moira, 

I'm sorry to hear about Lemon--I agree with Deborah that weight loss does not occur in a lopsided way and I agree that an avian vet visit is in order. 

Please keep us posted on how things go! :fingerx:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Here are some pictures:

The 'normal' side is closest to the camera. You can see her midline, then the large far side. 
IMG_20160511_082041557_HDR by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

Here's her chest from the other side: 
IMG_20160511_081722208_HDR by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

And the front: 
IMG_20160511_081725578_HDR by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr

And a picture of Sweetie and Lemon just because: 
IMG_20160511_081734468_HDR by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Moira, it does look like there is a definite 'lump' there. Let us know what the vet says, good luck Lemon .

I love the last pic of Lemon and Sweetie, they look so adorable.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

RavensGryf said:


> Moira, it does look like there is a definite 'lump' there. Let us know what the vet says, good luck Lemon .
> 
> I love the last pic of Lemon and Sweetie, they look so adorable.


I've made an appointment for 2:10pm today with the avian vet, so we'll see how it goes. My poor Lemon, she's had a rough couple weeks


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Wishing Lemon the best luck possible at the vet today!!! I hope and pray that everything goes well, and comes out positive! :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good vibes, prayers, and well wishes for Lemon today ! I sincerely hope she is okay, and it is easily treatable.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Wishing you very well at the vet today. Hoping the news is good.

Both Lemon and Sweetie are lovely budgies! Have you noticed how Sweetie has completed his outfit threads with matching coloured feet? That's what one could call Style with Aplomb! :001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Best wishes for sweet little Lemon at her vet appointment today.

We'll be awaiting your update and hoping for the best. :hug:*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Wishing you the best at the vets today!!!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

IT'S 
JUST
*FAT*

She has a fat deposit on her chest. They did a biopsy and sure enough, she's just losing it lopsidedly. They also took blood to do blood work and double check her liver is doing alright, but yeah. So now I have a super grumpy grudge bearing budgie who probably won't forgive me all week. Poor Lemon, this May is a horrible month for her so far.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Moira --

I'm sure you are feeling frustrated over spending the money to find out Lemon is just losing weight in a lopsided manner, but much better it's that than a tumor!!

I'm so glad to hear little Lemon's weight loss is off to a successful (if lopsided) start. :thumbsup:

I've merged your two thread into one as they are both addressing the same topic. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

This is excellent news, Moira. So glad it's nothing bad. 
Reminds me we once spent £50+ to find out my dog had spots, like teenage spots, on her chin. lol!


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi Moira --
> 
> I'm sure you are feeling frustrated over spending the money to find out Lemon is just losing weight in a lopsided manner, but much better it's that than a tumor!!
> 
> ...


Oh Deb, don't get me wrong. I am super happy, very relieved, and definitely would do it all over again if given the same set of issues. More than anything I feel bad for poor little Lemon. I can't even give her some corn to cheer her up


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor little Lemon I hope she cheers up soon :Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please tell Lemon that Skipooterky is thinking of her and wishing her well.

Please let us know when you get the results of the blood work. 
Prayers and lots of healing thoughts for darling little Lemon to feel better soon and for all to be fine with her liver functions. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, poor little Lemon! She really is having a rough time of it. 

I'm so glad to hear that it's just fat and hopefully her liver is fine, too! :fingerx:

Did the vet say anything about her cere?


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Oh, poor little Lemon! She really is having a rough time of it.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that it's just fat and hopefully her liver is fine, too! :fingerx:
> 
> Did the vet say anything about her cere?


Her cere is fine, she just has hyperkeratosis. As long as it doesn't cover her nostrils it's just the same as having long fingernails, haha


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

It's great news that your little Lemon just has a strange fatty deposit. I would have been worried and done the same thing, rushed to the vet. 
I hope her attitude improves as she starts looking and feeling better about herself  She's a silly girl.


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

It's wonderful that the news is positive but hard on little Lemon to have to go through that to find out she's got some wonky flab. Let's face it, haven't we all? And we know it's not easy to lose it from the right places either.

Wishing Lemon lots of kisses for more good news about her liver & bloods and then she can concentrate her will power to resist those extra doughnuts! :yellow: ray:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh that's wonderful news!!! I about cried tears of joy reading it, laughing all the way through. I so happy to hear that it was just fat, and this way she can just keep on losing weight, and hopefully that lump will disappear with it.

BTW, I would much rather have a ticked off budgie than a sick one, or worse. Well, tell Lemon that all of us here wish her our best, and all the luck in the world.

-Kristen*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Whew! That's good news Moira . Well, not the money spent, but at least you have the peace of mind. Good luck on the other tests and Lemon and Sweetie's diet. So they were able to do the biopsy and look at it right there in house sounds like. Good you got a quick answer.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I've gotten the results back from Lemon's blood test and it's not the best. SHe has high cholesterol and her liver is not doing the best. Not at a panicking level, but at a 'get this under control NOW or bad things WILL happen' level. So now Lemon is on a hepatic supplement. It's a powder I have to sprinkle on her food for the next three months, then get a new blood test done. Also they told me is she shows any signs at all of sick budgie behaviour, even slight, I should take her back and get an x-ray done. 
Poor Lems. She's currently singing and playing with Sweetie and she's no idea. Oh! And I found a weigh scale yesterday. She weighed in at 47g. Sweetie was 48g. This was after eating though.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Moira,

I'm sorry to hear little Lemon is having such problems.

In conjunction with the medication you will be giving Lemon, you may want to think about adding knotgrass to her diet.
It is an herb and should not interfere with the medication the vet prescribed.

This plant is also called prostrate knotweed, birdweed, pigweed and lowgrass and is a plant related to buckwheat and dock. 
Latin name: Polygonum Avicular

You can allow Lemon and Sweetie to eat as much of the knotgrass as they want as they cannot "overdose" on it.

It can be purchased through Amazon.com if you decide you are interested in trying it.

Best wishes to little Lemon for a full and speedy recovery! :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry that Lemon's results came back less than perfect . The good news is at least it was caught now, and it's not too late, so you can be proactive about it! 

I have not used Milk Thistle seeds myself, so I do not know this 'first hand', but I have heard of several people using this seed for birds for protecting and even repairing the liver. They say for humans too. 

I wish you and the birdies all the best Moira .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Moira, I'm so very sorry to hear of little Lem's difficulties  

However, being the great mum that you are, you were able to catch it sooner rather than later and thus I'm sure that she will get better in no time! 

Milk thistle extract is also good for detoxifying the liver, and the pure version (no alcohol or additives) is often found at health food stores, I'm not sure if it's easier to find than the seeds or not, though. 

Keep us posted on how she's doing! :fingerx:


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear Lemon is sick, I hope things work out and all turns out well


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry Lemon is so, sick. 
The knotgrass is a awesome supplement for budgie diet. I used it with the vets treatment and I have a treat cup of it in Banana cage at all times.
It's made a world of difference in Banana. 
I hope Lemon is better soon. 
Get well soon sweet little Lemon!!!


----------

